# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czy tak wygląda formujący się skrzep po usunięciu zęba??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Miałam dziś w południe usuniętego zęba . Nic nie jadłam przez ponad 6 godzin żeby nie przeszkadzać w gojeniu jednak przed chwilą zjadłam barszcz i kawałeczek kromki chleba (samego środka żeby nie trzeba było dużo gryźć). Gryzłam oczywiście lewą stroną. Przed chwilą chciałam sprawdzić jak wygląda dziąsło, czy zrobił się już skrzep jednak zobaczyłam coś co mnie zaniepokoiło… Załączę zdjęcie - chodzi o miejsce gdzie są widoczne szwy  -  to takie coś co trochę wystaje czy wiecie może co to jest? Czy tak może wyglądać skrzep? (Pytam bo niezbyt mi się to niestety podoba….) Czy może ta odrobina chleba mi się tam przyplątała mimo że bardzo uważałam żeby tak się nie stało…?? (zdjęcie zrobiłam przed chwilą)

http://zapodaj.net/images/08bf89af43ee9.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://zapodaj.net/images/95c27ac94f135.jpg

----------

